
Show HN: Instant and Accountless, Always on IRC - tocirc
https://github.com/toc-irc/jbnc
======
andarleen
“ Bouncers are hard to configure. I felt that we needed an easier one in this
world.” - initially i wanted to be a smartass and point out that a psyBNC can
easily be installed and configured, only to realise the latest paybnc release
appears to be as old as 2005! How time flies! Will give this project a go.
Generally speaking I think IRC should be revived as an in-house chat solution
for privacy aware teams, and the CTCP protocol extended to allow for web audio
and video chat.

~~~
tocirc
I definitely agree with everything you said!

I also wanted to add what’s cool about this is there is literally no
configuration required.

Try connecting to irc.dns.live SSL 9998 and enter a password in the password
field of your client. Whenever you disconnect and reconnect, you will be
reconnected to the same session without losing any messages!

~~~
andarleen
Sounds good - that is one missing feature in the standard IRC protocol that
prevented me from using it at work: seeing channel and private messages
received while offline. will def give this a go! installing and ircd takes a
few minutes, and i suppose the same server can host this bouncer. if it goes
well i will suggest we use this instead of slack, we are all pretty old school
anyway in our team!

------
MuffinFlavored
[https://github.com/toc-
irc/jbnc/blob/master/bouncer.js](https://github.com/toc-
irc/jbnc/blob/master/bouncer.js) have you considered running a linter on this
(and maybe not having 1k of lines in 1 file?)

